# 22lr Kadet?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
just a quick question.

Is the Kadet ammo fussy?

A very good condition one is up on the for sale board at the club.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm new toy....for the WIFE!!!!!:smt023


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

been a long time since i shot a kadet......but it shot CCI mini-mag 22 ammo just fine.......and very accurate.

it was a conversion unit on a cz 85


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

fusil said:


> Bonjour,
> just a quick question.
> 
> Is the Kadet ammo fussy?
> ...


Mine is not ammo sensitive at all, and it is very accurate.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

My Kadet kit is on my P-01. It was a little fussy with WWB. CCI Stinger seemed to do a little better. I've only put about 300 rounds through it so far.


----------

